# Plastic Chute vs. Metal Chute?



## olimits7

Hi,

I just noticed that the Cub Cadet snowblower I'm looking to purchase comes with a plastic chute; is having a plastic chute still just as good as a metal chute?

Thank you!


----------



## db9938

Well, my Husky has a plastic chute, and my Honda has a metal one, and frankly they both do their job. 

That said:

Plastic will not rust, but always leave you fearing that the next piece of ice will shatter it. 

Metal won't shatter, but may deform and it also can rust. 

Over time, plastic may degrade, steel can also rust away. But, if you take care of both, they both could conceivable perform on par. 

Another thought, there are some models, on the high end, that are metal with a polyethylene liner.... So there must be something there, with both materials.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

I prefer metal myself. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## sscotsman

I guess its been about 40 years now since the cheapening of pretty much everything began on a large scale, longer than some of us have been alive..I find it interesting that we have now come to a point, because it has been going on so long now, that people honestly aren't sure anymore if plastic might be as good as metal, in a case like this. score one for the walmartization of America..it is winning.

(Limit7, always go with metal!) 

Scot


----------



## olimits7

Thanks for the replies!

I would prefer metal but the Cub Cadet model I'm looking at buying doesn't come with a metal chute.

However, if it did crack/break on me it doesn't seem like it would be expensive or difficult to install a new one on the machine.






Lower Chute [731-06440A] for MTD Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts

http://www.cubcadet.com/equipment/cubcadet/2X-528-SWE

Also, from the picture above it looks like the "chute deflector" is made out of metal so at least some of it is metal.  lol.


----------



## q95

ok, on the plastic vs metal topic (somewhat). My last blower (had for 23+ years and sold because I was moving) had a plastic chute. No problems at all, ever, and I'm in Minnesota. It threw snow, ice chunks, etc.

I'm 99% sure I'm getting an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO, which has a metal chute. What is recommended, if anything, for putting on the chute? Somewhere I saw a recommendation for waxing it. Some have said some type of spray, varied from off the shelf Pam to the $10 a can snow specific stuff.


----------



## Sid

I just restored a '95 Murray. It had very low hrs. but it was stored in such a way that the plastic chute, and the gas tank were damaged. The chute was at least $50, and the tank was near $30, but they were still available. My '66 Sears/Murray, all iron, is still going strong.
Sid


----------



## Dpach

Plastic or steel should be good either way unless the chute mechanism for turning is a worm-screw type with the handle you turn. My previous blower was a 1997 Craftsmen II with a plastic chute and plastic worm screw system. I replaced 2 of the worm gears and lower chute piece that has the notches/kogs for the worm gear. Over time the plastic just wore down and the worm gear would skip kogs. 

My Platinum 30 with the 414cc motor I bought new last year is steel chute and there is no problem with snow sticking to the steel chute, but of course the paint is new.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

I think the fact that there is already a repair video out for the new cub cadet it an indication of potential problems??? That's a lot of money to spend with the mindset of "when it breaks it an easy fix". Something to think about...

For my money metal would be what I want. My 52 year old metal chute still looks like it has at least another 52 years in it.


----------



## Spectrum

I don't see any good that can come from a plastic chute.


----------



## loneraider

My point here is that Metal doesn't break. Why do you think they make some models with plastic ? Because plastic is cheap. Cheap is Cheap no matter which way you slice it !


----------



## KpaxFAQ

Plastics have come leap years....I wouldn't think twice, like another person mentioned I would be more concerned about the actual chute mechanism....


----------



## Shryp

Yea, they say plastic is slicker, doesn't rust and never needs painted. There are different grades of plastic though. Some are better than others. I was looking at an Ariens I picked up cheap one day and noticed the metal chute ring had been welded. It had either broken in half or was cut. No idea how though.


----------



## Spectrum

KpaxFAQ said:


> I would be more concerned about the actual chute mechanism....


Yes! cute in the showroom and nifty for some storms. A joystick is cute but a short throw can't be a match for ice and cold, the mechanics don't make sense. Never mind the motor driven chutes, Holy $$ failure pints BatMan!.

Pete


----------

